# Furries on OMG! Peaches Geldof show



## Tewin Follow (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, I don't know if anyone's posted this yet, but a bunch of British furs went on a show recently and (I think) did a pretty decent job not looking like dogfuckers.

[video=youtube;YOrALGclg78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOrALGclg78[/video]

Second part here.

Arf arf arf.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 30, 2011)

Wondered how long this would take to appear.

Maybe they didn't come off too badly, but to be honest anyone using words of more than 5 letters is going to confuse the dumb bint hosting the show.


----------



## Larry (Mar 30, 2011)

It's better than what 1000 Ways To Die depicted, that's for sure.


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Mar 30, 2011)

This kind of thing isn't really new, I mean, I actually did see it when it came on but the way they are portrayed isn't going to change much cause hey, everyone is different.
And it's Peaches Geldof for fucks sake, obviously she was going to try dig up something "OMG and quirk worthy"


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 30, 2011)

SANDMAN78308 said:


> This kind of thing isn't really new, I mean, I actually did see it when it came on but the way they are portrayed isn't going to change much cause hey, everyone is different.


 
Maybe not, but it's a lot better than people finding out about it on a bullshit fetish show. 
It's not a big deal what people think, but if they're going to have any impression of me, I'd rather it not be that I'm a pervert from the very start.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah they did a good job at being normal 
British Russel Brand there grinded my gears


----------



## theLight (Mar 30, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 30, 2011)

theLight said:


> The guy in the back is a bit annoying. "Trust me, trust me." after every line becomes truly irritating, especially when he clearly doesn't know shit and the kids on the show are politely trying to correct him, but more misinformation follows. You know us Americans, sexual deviants! Overall, these kind, young kids showed a nice side of the fandom that I really do enjoy seeing broadcast. Makes me smile. Great suiter too! The asshole-in-the-back's comment about having to remove the mask was really just a display of character, because seeing that suiter so confident should make anyone happy for that person, not wishing they'd dissolve into what that co-host thinks of as a "normal" ego.



That's Dom Joly, and he's known for being a dick for lols. He's not really a bad person, though he should have listened.


----------



## theLight (Mar 30, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yeah they did a good job at being normal
> *British Russel Brand* there grinded my gears


 
What.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 30, 2011)

I still can't stand the names they use.
The name "Nightwind Sapphire" Makes me want to tear my ears out.


----------



## kitsunefighter (Mar 30, 2011)

This was pretty good,though the two guys in the back should of STFU.It also shows not all furries are big,creepy,old men or ugly.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 31, 2011)

Seems harmless. The guy that kept say "Trust me! Trust me!" was a bit of an annoying git. but other wise good

8/10?


----------



## SilFerWolf (Mar 31, 2011)

I thought it was very cute. But as mentioned someone needs to punch Dom, _trust me._ :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 31, 2011)

SilFerWolf said:


> I thought it was very cute. But as mentioned someone needs to punch Dom, _trust me._ :V


 Donkey Punch Dom?


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 31, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> Donkey Punch Dom?


 

ISeewhatyoudidthere :3


----------



## Garfang (Mar 31, 2011)

oh nice! to be honest =P if people dress like animals and go out dancing and huging people here where i live don't think they will  stay out for long. It would be nice to see it though. One time when i went to Leeds there where some people dress as bunny and tiger if i remember correctly dancing and hug people. I wanted to go there too and have a picture with them ... but because i went with my family to see my sister and my dad said don't go because only kids like that... so i skip it...oh well  next time


----------



## Cain (Mar 31, 2011)

Nightwind's accent just makes me laugh


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 31, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> What.


Reminded me of Russel Brand because they're both equally obnoxious
You know, that guy with the weird leopard pants in your video? Yeah.


----------



## Garfang (Mar 31, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Reminded me of Russel Brand because they're both equally obnoxious
> You know, that guy with the weird leopard pants in your video? Yeah.


 
Yeah he remind me of him too  lolz


----------



## Taralack (Mar 31, 2011)

lol I'm surprised it took you guys this long to post this here


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 31, 2011)

Honestly... who gives a fuck?


----------

